# Minirot



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Just finished this guy the other day, He's paper mache over a wire armature and stands about 24".

This is my first mache prop.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

now THAT's a great pumpkin, Charlie Brown.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh wow! I like that. Where is the how-to? How did you get the wet look?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Fantastic fine details on this - feet, fingers, teeth...all add character.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone, sorry DT. no how to's on this one.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I love it! Definitely gonna do something similar next season.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that thing is wicked.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow Mark! I can't believe you've never done mache before! It's just creepy - love the hands!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Lovin it


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice! It looks slimy! This has me thinking about changing my theme to fiendish pumpkins.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

He IS a great pumpkin


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Mrs W. I remember doing it in 7 grade art class one time, thats about it. I have a few more things on the bench but nothing finished just yet.

skeletonowl - the slime look is just acrylic spray, the texture I guess makes it look like that.

Thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah... that thing looks wicked nasty cool. Love the puckered-in features on the face, and the nasty claw hands. Yikes.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats super sweet love to see that about 7ft high


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, he is one hellacious dude!

Really well done, and pyro is on to something. Supersize that pumpkin and you'll have the neighborhood TOTs (and parents) running in fear (but in a good way).


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a nice piece. Nice detail and pose.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent job, he's quite creepy (and right at ToT height)


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Seeing the little dude, I see him with his own big bowl of candy with a looping track "This is my candy, back off."

Nice job play


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Excellent 'first' mache prop, play.
Love the stance. 
Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice, reminds me of Gollum!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like him
very cool ..creepy


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome job.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Love him!


----------

